# Anybody know alpine single din hu model #s circa 1998-2001



## tony_jr_lgnd (Apr 10, 2014)

Anybody? I remember one in particular that pivoted foward when turned on and had a gold colored display, the truck it was installed in had tbe system done anywhere between 1998-2001 id look nyself but i do nit have a clue on where tk find old alpine models


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

CDA-7949, TDA-7559...only ones I can remember right now. I have some catalogs put away some where.


----------



## tony_jr_lgnd (Apr 10, 2014)

1996blackmax said:


> CDA-7949, TDA-7559...only ones I can remember right now. I have some catalogs put away some where.


Thanks, i checked but those werent it, but a while back i seen a photo of on a thread on here and this alpine headunit had the same display style on the screen ill try lookibg for it again


----------



## tony_jr_lgnd (Apr 10, 2014)

Edit: seen a picture if one with a similar display screen style on a thread somewhere along the line of "what are your favorite\best alpine headunits if i can find the thread ir if any if you know whicg theead in talking about it can really help with trying to find this headunit


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

The 7840, 7842,7844, 7941, 7949 were all 1998-1999 then came the 7850 series and the 7860 series were 2001. I'm not sure of all the mdl#'s produced but those would be what was made during those years.


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

Like a system of this Alpine CDA 7969??

Look at the biginning and the end of my video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TB5aDbH5LB4 

?


----------



## tony_jr_lgnd (Apr 10, 2014)

63flip said:


> The 7840, 7842,7844, 7941, 7949 were all 1998-1999 then came the 7850 series and the 7860 series were 2001. I'm not sure of all the mdl#'s produced but those would be what was made during those years.


Thank you so much im going to try searching these when i get hone and hopefully ill have found my match


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

CDA-7894


----------

